# Crear claves para Decodificadores de señal Satelital



## chaosinprogress (Sep 25, 2010)

Buenas, como puedo sacar las claves para crear un archivo en .img de un decodificador de TV. El codificador Prima T2. El satélite es Amazonas/KU......extraje los datos de canal y software, y datos de programa los cuales se enviaron a un usb, y había tres archivos .img, los cuales no se como abrirlos, y como conectar el codificador a la PC para analizar las cables.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola chaosinprogress

Visita este enlace: http://filext.com/alphalist.php?extstart=%5EI 

vienen las extenciones de los archivos y con que software se abren.
en el caso de .img hay muchos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

